
Free Podcast Mastering Service - glamrac
https://sone.app
======
gigatexal
If the product is free then somehow I’m being monetized...

How is this free?

~~~
glamrac
It's a private non-profit side project. Just want to help people to get a
better sounding podcast :)

~~~
gigatexal
Awesome! Well kudos I’ll share it on my Twitter

